# Erin, Eve, and Frankie



## mOrGaN (Jan 21, 2003)

About three weeks ago, my cat, Frankie, pasted away. He was 17 years old. I was devastated when I had to take him to the vet to put him to sleep. He was my best friend and I loved him very much. I was even thinking I never wanted another cat because of the pain I felt. Then my sister-in-law, made me go with her to our local animal shelter, her and her family we going to adopt a dog. While they were looking, I decided to take a look at some of the cats. They were all so cute. Anyways, as I was walking down the row of cages, I saw an open cage door with no cats inside. I just figured someone adopted the cat that was in it and left the cage door open. So I continued down the aisle. Then suddenly two little kittens ran over and start rubbing against my legs and meowing. I picked both of them up and walked back over to the open cage and sure enough these were the two kittens that were supposed to be inside. Their names were Erin and Eve, both sister and brother, about nine weeks old it said. I sat them inside and locked the door. Both kittens started meowing again reaching out between the bars on the door with their paws. I stood there for a minute thinking and then I made my decision. They were to come home with me. Now there living at home keeping me company as my other cat once did. I love my new babies very much but I'll always love Frankie.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm sorry about the loss of your cat, Frankie. And congratulations on adopting your new babies. I'd love to see some pictures of them!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my Su 3 years ago and i still miss him and cry every so often. Congrats on your new kittens. The only thing better than a kitten, is 2 kittens! They are a riot! When Su died i wanted to get a kitten right away. The house was too empty.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Its really nice that these cats were adopted and all b/c your family wanted to get a dog at the shelter. I am sorry about your loss also, but hopefully these 2 bring as much joy to your life also. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart goes out to you, Morgan. It's so hard to lose a pet. I think you did the right thing. Sometimes I think fate has a hand in these matters. Maybe those were just the two kittens God wanted you to have! Enjoy!


----------

